# Louis Van Hege



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

​Nazionalità: Belga
Altezza: 180 cm
Peso: 70 kg
Ruolo: Attaccante

*Poco conosciuto ai più Louis Van Hege è stato uno degli attaccanti più prolifici della storia del Milan. *

Inizia la sua carriera calcistica nell'Union Saint-Gilloise dove in 42 presenze mette a segno 15 reti. Ma la svolta arriva nel 1910 con il trasferimento a Milano sponda rossonera. Debutta il 27 Novembre 1910 in Genoa-Milan dove si mette subito in mostra riuscendo a realizzare una doppietta, terminerà il primo campionato in rossonero con 16 presenze e ben 19 reti realizzate.

Negli anni successivi continua a segnare goal su goal tanto che solamente in un'occasione le sue presenze superano il numero di reti realizzate (Nel campionato 1912-1913 con 18 presenze e 17 reti). 
Durante il campionato 1911-1912 *mette a segno cinque goal in una sola partita*; gara che passerà poi alla storia trattandosi di Milan - Juventus che termino' con il clamoroso risultato di 8 - 1 (Vittoria più ampia mai ottenuta contro i bianconeri).

Nonostante il suo apporto sia eccellente il Milan riesce solo a sfiorare più volte lo scudetto, si toglie pero' la soddisfazione di ottenere un trofeo con la nazionale belga ad Anversa nel 1920 ottenendo l'oro olimpico.

Allo scoppio della prima guerra mondiale deve fare ritorno in Belgio per prestare servizio militare terminando così di fatto la sua esperienza rossonera dopo cinque anni collezionando *88 presenze e 97 goal.*
Termina la carriera nell'Union Saint-Gilloise squadra con cui aveva debuttato in Belgio.

Palmares: 
1 Oro Olimpico (Anversa 1920)


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION], appena tornato e già attivo nella nuova sezione per farci conoscere un calciatore poco celebrato ma nella storia del Milan.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Almeno questo per fortuna non ho fatto in tempo a vederlo giocare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia, Van Hege


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, Van Hege



Credevo di essere il solo a conoscerlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credevo di essere il solo a conoscerlo


Anni e anni fa perdevo le giornate leggendo le avventure di queste vecchie glorie, sognando sulle loro immagini in bianco e nero


----------



## rossovero (22 Febbraio 2013)

Medie gol da paura! Ma d'altronde è un Van.... Comunque lo conoscevo, mi piace spulciare nella gloriosa storia rossonera


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credevo di essere il solo a conoscerlo



la scorsa estate nel tempo libero ho scritto tutte le pagine wikipedia delle stagioni del milan dal 1899 al 1920 (più tutte quelle degli scudetti anni 50) e ho imparato a conoscerlo anch'io  ne segnava 4 a partita


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Sembrerà strano ma lo conosco anch'io.Ho un paio di libri sul Milan che parlano anche del Milan degli albori.

Bella [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sembrerà strano ma lo conosco anch'io.Ho un paio di libri sul Milan che parlano anche del Milan degli albori.
> 
> Bella [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


Che libri?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia che media spaventosa


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che libri?



Nel caso li trovi(li cerco da un po',che fine avranno fatto solo Dio lo sa)ti dico i titoli,ora non me li ricordo,comunque è facile che mia madre gli abbia fatto fare una brutta fine.


----------



## runner (15 Marzo 2013)

una storia di amore e passione per lo sport e di un talento puro

magari ne trovassimo un altro così

comunque complimenti per il giocatore che avete scelto, fa molto stile Milan World


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> una storia di amore e passione per lo sport e di un talento puro
> 
> magari ne trovassimo un altro così
> 
> comunque complimenti per il giocatore che avete scelto,* fa molto stile Milan World*


In che senso?


----------



## runner (15 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In che senso?



beh semplice

che in questo forum non si parla solo della stretta attualità, ma anche del passato glorioso che abbiamo avuto


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso li trovi(li cerco da un po',che fine avranno fatto solo Dio lo sa)ti dico i titoli,ora non me li ricordo,comunque è facile che mia madre gli abbia fatto fare una brutta fine.



Trovati?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Trovati?



No uagliò,pensa che non trovo manco più le videocassette della champions 2003 e dello scudetto del '99.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No uagliò,pensa che non trovo manco più le videocassette della champions 2003 e dello scudetto del '99.



Al rogo!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Al rogo!



Infatti,quella donna ne combina una più di Bertoldo.


----------

